# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing Conference - March 10-11, 2014 in Berlin Germany

## Eddie

*Join Inside 3D Printing in Berlin*3D printing is revolutionising manufacturing, enabling new products, and impacting business processes. Germany’s pre-eminence in sophisticated manufacturing technology, processes, and products, will allow for 3D printing, or additive manufacturing, to make a large impression. Inside 3D Printing Conference & Expo, the leading B2B tradeshow for the 3D printing industry, will continue its world tour in Berlin on March 10-11, 2014. The conference, programmed by Dr.-Ing. Eric Klemp, Geschäftsführer of the DMRC Direct Manufacturing Research Center at the University of Paderborn, will feature two full days of conference sessions over two tracks. Interest in this emerging field is at an all-time high, with the inaugural New York City event attracting more than 3,000 attendees. Top exhibitors are to exhibit in Berlin and showcase their services. Discover what investment opportunities exist and create your product roadmap for a 3D printing enabled world. Inside 3D Printing brings together leading entrepreneurs, venture capitalists, educators and professionals to prepare you for the 3D printing boom.

Sign up at:
http://inside3dprinting.de/?utm_source=3dprintboard

----------

